# Bridal Shower Favors



## Pug Mom (Mar 8, 2016)

My sister has asked me to make bars of soap for bridal shower favors.  Any cute ideas on labeling it?


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 8, 2016)

Something with the couple's names or something about them. 

Possible "Bridal Bubbles".


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 8, 2016)

I would put their names and the "From our Shower to Yours" maybe?


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 8, 2016)

This is something I did as a special order.


----------



## Pug Mom (Mar 8, 2016)

Great ideas!! Thanks!


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not a good one to ask about things like this, but I know how to find answers. Here are a few threads with pics of party/wedding/shower favors:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52711
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=35458
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=54536
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=51649

There's tons more to hunt through for ideas -- https://www.google.com/search?q=soap+favors+site:soapmakingforum.com

Hope this helps!


----------



## RobertBarnett (Mar 13, 2016)

Organza bags are nice they serve several purposes...

1. Packaging that looks nice.
2. Packaging that lets you see and smell the soap through.
3. They can leave the soap in the bag to use it, the bag acts as a light scrubby for the skin.
4. They can hang their soap in the shower to dry out so the soap lasts longer.
5. On Etsy you can get them in dozens of colors to match the wedding.
6. They are very affordable.
7. Because they are used they are better for the environment.

Robert


----------

